# Napoleon Perdis



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Australian Brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













DeVine Goddess Gloss in Marilyn









Kiss Lipgoss (GWP)













Loose Dust #40 (the other two swatches are Wild & Crazy shadows)


----------

